# Upclose and personal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Enjoy-

Thanks for looking everyone......

View attachment 184869


-----Click the Pic for better results......-----


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

They have always been interesting looking fish to me as they get larger.
Good shot.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> They have always been interesting looking fish to me as they get larger.
> Good shot.


Thanks for the kind words...

Fast,strong,aggressive=me likey :nod:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great shot AK.

ive always been fasinated by knifefish. great looking fish. and the clowns are the best of the lot

any chance of a nice full body shot of him AK?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another to add

View attachment 184871


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice shot AK. How many fish do you keep jeez lol. If my pygos were to all die ID get a clown knife. LFS seems to always keep one 3-4" in stock. Very cool looking fish.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

How big is that guy right there ak?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys-
I dont keep many fish anymore-
Maybe 30 tops now a days....

My clown knife is at the 22 inch mark roughly


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Demon Darko said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys-
> I dont keep many fish anymore-
> Maybe 30 tops now a days....
> 
> My clown knife is at the 22 inch mark roughly


Wait, the title says 18 but you think 22 or just somewhere inbetween? Regardless, that is a hell of a picture and I bet looks even better in person.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys-
> I dont keep many fish anymore-
> Maybe 30 tops now a days....
> 
> My clown knife is at the 22 inch mark roughly


Wait, the title says 18 but you think 22 or just somewhere inbetween? Regardless, that is a hell of a picture and I bet looks even better in person.








[/quote]

One is an eyeball guess and the other is an official-

I have no need to lie on the size of my fish-


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Geez man he's deffo a stunner bro.









Congratulations.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice AK,
What tank is that big bugger in?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Nice AK,
> What tank is that big bugger in?


500 Gal pete..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

im still waitin on the tank shots of your 500...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> im still waitin on the tank shots of your 500...


Point and shoot pics-

I got work to due before I can get nicer pics with my big cam....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=185347&hl=


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice, i guess those will have to suffice.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice shot!
I like it. Excellent Detail when you click it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Nice shot!
> I like it. Excellent Detail when you click it.


Thanks G......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice AK,
> What tank is that big bugger in?


*500 Gal pete..*
[/quote]

500...Son of a b$"@º....!!!!!







I'd realliy like to see some shots of that set up dude....I mean if you don't mind.....


----------

